# 5 lug swap



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

it seems wheels become alot harder to find having a 4 lug, where could i find myself a 5 lug conversion


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

go to a junk yard and get the spindles off of an s14 w/5 lug. bolt right up.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea, but i doubt that ill find an s14 sitting in a junkyard, ill still check it out though
wat about if i go to a dealership


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

could try. call the junk yard first and ask.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

im gonna be using a gtr 5 lug swap, friend of mine hookin me up for free, just gotta pay the damn shipping


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

so the gtr one would fit on an s14? not like im gonna get my hands on those


----------



## 240sxDriftMaster (Mar 1, 2004)

You can't really get your hands on those. And finding an s14 in a junkyard... ehh i don't think so. They are entirely to desired to be laying around anywhere. However, you should be able to find a 300zx lying around somewhere the spindles off of those will work too.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

only the Z32 5 lug spindles will work. or any of the skylines. dont forget that you have to get brakes too, or re-drill the ones you have.


----------



## 240sxDriftMaster (Mar 1, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> only the Z32 5 lug spindles will work. or any of the skylines. dont forget that you have to get brakes too, or re-drill the ones you have.


You're right. Sorry I didn't get to specific on that.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

good luck finding spindles off a Z32 in a junkyard as well as the S14. check around on different classifieds sections. you can find some.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

instead of junk yard, find someone selling a totalled car. chances are it will be quite cheap and the spindles wont be damaged. you could also have it for parts if you need.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks, yea i think ill have the most luck checkin for 300zx ones, im just gonna make a special trip to the junkyards in my area and see wat i could find
if worse comes to worse, i guess i could just order the SE hubs from nissan, but that wouldnt be worth it, its like fuckin 100 for each, 
ive never really gone to a junkyard before and never really remember seein any, how would i look around for one,.. yellow pages?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

they are all in sun valley, near san dimas, i think. ive done my fair share of research on junk yards. you could try ordering them from a nissan specialist.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

rad, thanks


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

who's rad?


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

since 300zx are the same fit as for the 97 240, could i go for the ones off of a 1990 300zx


----------



## HIGHLIFE (Mar 5, 2004)

i heard that the 5 lug hubs are like 120 bucks each from the dealership

J


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea, somethin like that, maybe 20 bucks cheaper, but i was checkin that on the nissan distributor website
.. SOO rediculous, they are bran new, but cmon


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if you can find used z32 calipers, you can go to autozone/kragen's/napa or what not and buy a caliper-rebuild kit for like 30 bux i believe. or was it 60??


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

so wat exactly do you get in this caliper rebuild kit anyways


----------



## evilsil (Mar 10, 2004)

if you have an s13 you need only the front spindles and hubs and the rear will only need the hubs off an s14. if you have a s14 all you need is the hubs on all four.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea... well thats good to know, but now its just a matter of finden im relatively cheap AHHH


----------

